# [FREE GAME] Evens - I'm not 2048



## iliyard (Feb 23, 2014)

"More simple control, more difficult puzzle~!"

Recommend it for the people who can't enjoy Threes or 2048 any more.

It's not 2048, but you must do brain work more.
Be smart, enjoy it.

Play and compete with your friends for high score.

Game Instructions
- Touch the tile when two tiles or more with the same number in row or column then they merge into one.

Features
- Very Simple control
- Addictive number puzzle
- Endless challenge for high score
- Leaderboard

Download - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.buffstudio.evens


----------

